# Vibe question??



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

I did post asking if anyone could recommend the Hitachi Magic Wand, and any experiences with it, but can't find my post.


Anyway, has anyone got one and care to enlighten me?


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

My wife gets off very quickly with the magic wand. It is very powerful even on low. I find that when she uses it too much, it makes her less sensitive and therefore it is more difficult to orgasm without it.

It is too loud to use when the kids are in the house.

I bought a Form 2. It is also quite powerful (not as much as the magic wand) and also quite quiet. I like that it doesn't have a cord and is rechargeable. Another plus is that it is water proof.


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

If you want a strong vibe and not mess with batteries this is a good one. (It can also be used for massages). There are a lot of accessories made for it for "special applications"


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Does the Form 2 work as well for her?

Do you use the wand before or after piv?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I bought one for my wife after reading lots of positive reviews. She used it twice....and both times, it was way too intense. It is under our bed collecting dust right now....while she continues to use a simple $20 dollar, plain-jane battery powered vibrator. That one makes her happy.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

I will respond again since we like it so much and we have two so that says something.It is very strong but we sometimes put a condom over the top and that cuts down of the intensity and use LUBE.

I will also say it works for a man also and gives a very happy ending,just play around with it as a couple.

If you travel its nice because its not penis shaped even though most people know what its for its still a massager [lol] so going through security with it is not that bad.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

indiecat said:


> Does the Form 2 work as well for her?
> 
> Do you use the wand before or after piv?


Yes, the Form 2 works well for her. It is powerful, yet fairly quiet. We had a great time in the shower with it a couple of weeks back.

Use the wand before, after and during. The cord can get in the way, but not really an issue.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Dubbizle....it works how for a man??

SadSamIAm.....before, after, during, wow!


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

SadSamIAm said:


> We had a great time in the shower with it a couple of weeks back.
> 
> The cord can get in the way, but not really an issue.


:rofl:

Electrical cord in the SHOWER ? that will definitely give you a buzzzzzz :lol:


----------

